# alsa n-esimo problema [ RISOLTO ]

## xveilsidex

Salve ragazzi ho installato gentoo sul portatile ma non riesco proprio a far funzionare l'audio! quando eseguo la prova audio dal selettore di sistema multimedia sento quel suono simile al " bip " ma quando faccio partire un mp3 da xmms non sento alcun suono e inoltre xmms non riesce nemmeno a calcolare il tempo della canzone ( pur partendo ).

non ho compilato alsa nel kernel ma ho utilizzato i driver di portage. utilizzo il demone sonoro esound.

lda lspci la mia scheda sonora :

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

ho gia' provato ad utilizzare i driver del kernel sia come modulo che staticamente ma nulla da fare...

Devo utilizzare qualche opzione per i moduli di alsa?o qualche pipeline speciale per la riproduzione??!Last edited by xveilsidex on Wed May 24, 2006 5:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

hai provato con dei file wav?

----------

## crisandbea

ma i driver alsa li hai installati tramite kernel, o tramite emerge ???? hai provato a seguire questa guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml

ciao

----------

## xveilsidex

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> ma i driver alsa li hai installati tramite kernel, o tramite emerge ???? hai provato a seguire questa guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml
> 
> ciao

 

i driver li ho installati tramite emerge! ho utilizzato quella guida in tutti e due i modi ma ho sempre il solito problema! non vorrei che il mio chip non supportasse completamente i driver!

p.s. in alsamixer non è presente il canale master  puo' dipendere da questo?

----------

## xveilsidex

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> hai provato con dei file wav?

 

I CD audio riesco a sentirli !! ma xkè gli mp3 no????

----------

## Cazzantonio

e cosa ti fa pensare che centri alsa?

hai mai sentito parlare di codec?

hai provato ad aggiungere la flag "mp3" alle use nel make.conf e a dare "emerge -pvDuN world" ?

già che ci sei magari aggiungi anche "flac mad aac xvid ffmpeg theora ogg wmf vorbis matroska asf win32codecs" per aggiungere il supporto a diversi codec.

certo sicuramente avrai già visto 

```
heavensdoor ~ # emerge -pv xmms

........

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15  -3dnow +alsa -arts +directfb -esd +flac -jack -lirc +mad +mikmod +mmx +mp3 +nls -oss -sndfile +vorbis

..........
```

come xmms abbia il supporto opzionale per tutta una serie di codec.... sei sicuro che il problema non sia questo?

----------

## xveilsidex

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> e cosa ti fa pensare che centri alsa?
> 
> hai mai sentito parlare di codec?
> 
> hai provato ad aggiungere la flag "mp3" alle use nel make.conf e a dare "emerge -pvDuN world" ?
> ...

 

la flag mp3 l'avevo gia' inserita..... altre flag di quelle elencate da te le avevo gia' inserite!ho utilizzato le flag ke utilizzo sul computer desktop dove tutto funziona! ora provo a dare "emerge -pvDuN world"

----------

## xveilsidex

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> e cosa ti fa pensare che centri alsa?
> 
> hai mai sentito parlare di codec?
> 
> hai provato ad aggiungere la flag "mp3" alle use nel make.conf e a dare "emerge -pvDuN world" ?
> ...

 

ho provato a fare come dici tu ma niente da fare! cosa posso fare???

ora quando do il comando " su " ho questi errori :

errore di configurazione: oggetto «FAILLOG_ENAB» sconosciuto (avvisare l'amministratore)

errore di configurazione: oggetto «LASTLOG_ENAB» sconosciuto (avvisare l'amministratore)

errore di configurazione: oggetto «MOTD_FILE» sconosciuto (avvisare l'amministratore)

errore di configurazione: oggetto «FTMP_FILE» sconosciuto (avvisare l'amministratore)

errore di configurazione: oggetto «ENV_ROOTPATH» sconosciuto (avvisare l'amministratore)

errore di configurazione: oggetto «PASS_MIN_LEN» sconosciuto (avvisare l'amministratore)

errore di configurazione: oggetto «CHFN_AUTH» sconosciuto (avvisare l'amministratore)Last edited by xveilsidex on Tue May 23, 2006 7:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xveilsidex

i suoni di kde li sento ma perche questi benedetti mp3 non funzionano?????????

----------

## earcar

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> ora quando do il comando " su " ho questi errori :
> 
> errore di configurazione: oggetto «FAILLOG_ENAB» sconosciuto (avvisare l'amministratore)
> 
> errore di configurazione: oggetto «LASTLOG_ENAB» sconosciuto (avvisare l'amministratore)
> ...

 

Immagino ti dia lo stesso la shell di root  :Rolling Eyes: 

In tal caso dai un etc-update

----------

## xveilsidex

 *earcar wrote:*   

>  *xveilsidex wrote:*   ora quando do il comando " su " ho questi errori :
> 
> errore di configurazione: oggetto «FAILLOG_ENAB» sconosciuto (avvisare l'amministratore)
> 
> errore di configurazione: oggetto «LASTLOG_ENAB» sconosciuto (avvisare l'amministratore)
> ...

 

con etc-update ho eliminato gli errori !grazieLast edited by xveilsidex on Wed May 24, 2006 4:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

no aspetta sono due errori ben separati....

per gli mp3 fai un 

```
emerge -vDNu world && revdep-rebuild
```

 (spero tu abbia installato gentoolkit) e vedi che succede.

Prima però risolvi quell'altro errore con un banale etc-update (che c'entra env-update? che hai cambiato in /etc/env.d/? e poi comunque se riavvii mica serve env-update...).

Sei l'ennesimo utente a cui si presenta questo errore e ne abbiamo discusso anche recentissimamente sul forum. Per discutere dell'altro errore prosegui su un thread vecchio (se cerchi usando parte del testo di errore come chiave sul forum italiano lo trovi di sicuro) visto che le regole guida stabiliscono chiaramente che un thread si occupi di un solo problema.

Ah e togli quei commenti che magari è meglio....

----------

## xveilsidex

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> no aspetta sono due errori ben separati....
> 
> per gli mp3 fai un 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Cazzantonio ora funziona tutto alla perferzione!!! grazie mille per la pazienza sei mitico !  :Very Happy: 

----------

